
Your Database Management System Is Underutilized - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/08/31/relational-database-management-system/#.V8bdQ4Y6d5Q.hackernews
======
alrs
I applaud anyone willing to look back and reason about what we've lost.

In this case, I prefer leaving the past in the past. Startups used to need to
hire dedicated DBAs, and these days they largely don't. Scaling business logic
that lives on horizontally-scaleable hosts is markedly easier than scaling
business logic that lives inside a database. Debugging, zero-downtime deploys,
and logging are all complicated by putting logic in the DB.

Unless latency is far-and-away your highest concern, I don't recommend using
these features.

